# pkg upgrade -> How to display changelog again?



## mxc (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi there,

When I run `pkg upgrade` a list of change notifications scrolls by. How do I redisplay that list?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 21, 2015)

If you're at the terminal you can hit the scroll lock key to navigate the history.  Tools like sysutils/tmux and sysutils/screen are handy for this when you switch (virtual) terminals.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2015)

Look at /var/log/messages. There you can see which packages have been updated. Printing the package message can be done afterwards:
`pkg info -D <packagename>`. For example:

```
root@test1:/root # pkg info -D apache22
apache22-2.2.29_5:
To run apache www server from startup, add apache22_enable="YES"
in your /etc/rc.conf. Extra options can be found in startup script.

Your hostname must be resolvable using at least 1 mechanism in
/etc/nsswitch.conf typically DNS or /etc/hosts or apache might
have issues starting depending on the modules you are using.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                      H E A D S - U P
2014-07-13:
  The default version was changed from www/apache22 to www/apache24,
  pre-build apache modules will also reflect this!

  In case ports are build by yourself and apache22 is required
  use the following command to keep apache22 as default

  echo "DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=apache=2.2" >> /etc/make.conf

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
```


----------



## kpa (Jul 27, 2015)

The proper changelog information is not part the package metadata because the amount of data could be very large with some of the ports but you can always take a look at http://www.freshports.org/ and look up the port in question. For example the changelog for pkg itself can found at ports-mgmt/pkg.


----------

